# User defined SkipMode points



## Wpsiii (Mar 15, 2015)

I understand that the the skip points used by SkipMode are entered manually by some set of official users. It would be nice if this capability was added for everyone. That is, allow me to "bookmark" my favorite scenes, or go through programs that I have recorded, but don't support SkipMode, and add my own.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

so wait that's an interesting idea- you could publish these publically too. so if say 5 or so people market the same skip points for a show it would be set for everyone

not sure if thats what you meant but i love that


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The skip data includes a TSN for the TiVo that was used to generate them, so this feature already exists in some special mode. But for now only TiVo employees are allowed to use that mode and the skip points they create are uploaded to TiVos servers and used by everyone's TiVo.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> The skip data includes a TSN for the TiVo that was used to generate them, so this feature already exists in some special mode. But for now only TiVo employees are allowed to use that mode and the skip points they create are uploaded to TiVos servers and used by everyone's TiVo.


Think about it tho- if they just let everyone tag these spots...if 20 people tag the same spot in each show it's counted as valid. the chance of error is very low and pretty much everything would get tagged pretty quick after release.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure they have that sort of validation in place. Right now I think they have one employee who is in charge of each channel and they trust that employee to set the marks correctly. Although there is a bit in the data that has to do with validation, so maybe they have some way to have others review it. 

But honestly with all the other bugs and half working features in TiVo I doubt a system like this would be high priority. 

If you want to contribute to community tagging you should look at kmttg. He has added an alternative skip feature which works by community tagging. I think you have to download the show to your PC if you want to do the tagging, but anyone can use the tags on their shows. Not sure how much of a base it has yet or how common the data is though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> Think about it tho- if they just let everyone tag these spots...if 20 people tag the same spot in each show it's counted as valid. the chance of error is very low and pretty much everything would get tagged pretty quick after release.


I don't want your bookmarks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wpsiii said:


> I understand that the the skip points used by SkipMode are entered manually by some set of official users. It would be nice if this capability was added for everyone. That is, allow me to "bookmark" my favorite scenes, or go through programs that I have recorded, but don't support SkipMode, and add my own.


Back to YOUR idea rather than the crowd sourcing hijack. I agree. I can do this in blu Ray. It can be done on the directv Dvr. TiVo should have personal bookmarks.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't want your bookmarks.


It doesn't matter what you think. Or what I think...it's what the vast community wants and will it move the needle for tivo as a product and a community.

nothing your suggesting does that since it's pretty much already been done and nobody cared.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I agree. I can do this in blu Ray. It can be done on the directv Dvr. TiVo should have personal bookmarks.


Directvdr has it- did users love it and did it change the game for tivo and it's users? nah...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> It doesn't matter what you think. Or what I think...it's what the vast community wants and will it move the needle for tivo as a product and a community. nothing your suggesting does that since it's pretty much already been done and nobody cared.


As you are the only one asking for it here, where do you see this vast community wanting crowd sourced bookmarks?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> Directvdr has it- did users love it and did it change the game for tivo and it's users? nah...


I haven't seen anything you've suggested move a needle anywhere, so what is your point? A poster suggests a simple item and you trash it because you want some overly complex gimmick that no one wants? Makes sense to me.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I haven't seen anything you've suggested move a needle anywhere, so what is your point? A poster suggests a simple item and you trash it because you want some overly complex gimmick that no one wants? Makes sense to me.


Interesting- I didn't trash what a user suggested- you tried to.

As for your idea- saying it's been tried and had no impact isn't trashing it- it's a fact you yourself pointed to as an example. They have to put resources on things that have a shot of having an impact - that doesn't necessarily means the idea is "trashed" or "bad".

In contrast, crowdsourced skipping for all shows- the idea has not been tried yet for improving commercial skip which if you read the forums actually ask for and would be a differentiator for Tivo.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> As you are the only one asking for it here, where do you see this vast community wanting crowd sourced bookmarks?


People are asking for improvements in commercial skip function which Tivo has a key differentiation from a marketing standpoint. Improvements in commercial skip were also in the CMO chat. It's not only a top feature for the company but users value it as well. read the forums.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> People are asking for improvements in commercial skip function which Tivo has a key differentiation from a marketing standpoint. Improvements in commercial skip were also in the CMO chat. It's not only a top feature for the company but users value it as well. read the forums.


Improvements? As in more networks and more reliable downloads. Not crowdsourcing.

You hijacked the OP for your own agenda. And you don't see that as trashing an idea?


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Improvements? As in more networks and more reliable downloads. Not crowdsourcing.
> 
> You hijacked the OP for your own agenda. And you don't see that as trashing an idea?


No.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

JMO, thread drift is normal in Internet discussions. I don't expect to read it in the first reply. Maybe there was some confusion in reading the OP.

I think the OP want to be able to set bookmarks for favorite scenes. I don't see tivo doing anything which isn't a bug fix or adding a feature with a wow factor. Skip mode has that. Bookmarks not so much. Who would be interested in your bookmarks (or mine). Probably no one. Maybe a Mr. Skin bookmark file which automatically fast forwards to the good parts.

Crowd sourcing does nothing for me. Tivo skip mode is available minutes after the show ends. It covers the networks people watch. I doubt there would be enough people watching other shows to offer enough data.

KMTTG has the ability to import skip points. Very little interest. That might change if tivo drops skip mode.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

lew said:


> JMO, thread drift is normal in Internet discussions. I don't expect to read it in the first reply. Maybe there was some confusion in reading the OP.
> 
> I think the OP want to be able to set bookmarks for favorite scenes. I don't see tivo doing anything which isn't a bug fix or adding a feature with a wow factor. Skip mode has that. Bookmarks not so much. Who would be interested in your bookmarks (or mine). Probably no one. Maybe a Mr. Skin bookmark file which automatically fast forwards to the good parts.
> 
> ...


so that's a good point. I just got the bolt a few days ago so it's unclear which shows I'll miss without skip.


----------



## Wpsiii (Mar 15, 2015)

lew said:


> I think the OP want to be able to set bookmarks for favorite scenes. I don't see tivo doing anything which isn't a bug fix or adding a feature with a wow factor. Skip mode has that. Bookmarks not so much. Who would be interested in your bookmarks (or mine). Probably no one. Maybe a Mr. Skin bookmark file which automatically fast forwards to the good parts.


While I did mention tagging favorite scenes, which would be nice, my real motivation for this feature would be for recorded programs that do not support SkipMode. SkipMode is great, but it's availability is currently sporadic, especially on the non-network channels. I would happily spend 5 minutes scanning through a program and marking the commercials so I could watch that program later, virtually uninterrupted. (years ago I achieved the same result with 2 VCRs).


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Wpsiii said:


> While I did mention tagging favorite scenes, which would be nice, my real motivation for this feature would be for recorded programs that do not support SkipMode. SkipMode is great, but it's availability is currently sporadic, especially on the non-network channels. I would happily spend 5 minutes scanning through a program and marking the commercials so I could watch that program later, virtually uninterrupted. (years ago I achieved the same result with 2 VCRs).


Have you looked at kmttg's Autoskip feature? It does require the ability to download the content from the Tivo, setting your cutpoints in VideoRedo or ComSkip and a computer to monitor the Tivo playback so it knows when to AutoSkip. I use kmttg's autoskip (except sports) that don't have Skipmode.


----------

